# Re Dressage saddles. Bigger knee rolls=better leg position?



## Dottyfordylan (29 October 2011)

Having some issues with my leg position at the minute, knee comes up toes point out gripping etc. Not all the time but I really notice it and find it quite hard to relax my knees/hips/thighs.

My saddles knee rolls are almost none existant so I decided to try my friends jaguar that she is selling with larger knee rolls.

It was soo comfortable. I could relax my legs more, didn't loose my stirrups and felt my hips moving a lot more in the canter which is a big deal for me!

The horse felt better to swinging more and I felt a lot more secure so I could think about relaxing my body a bit more.

So this got me pondering bigger knee rolls=better leg position? Or am I just avoiding the problem and going to come unstuck later on with balance etc?

Sorry to waffle advise very much appreciated


----------



## charlie55 (29 October 2011)

Your horse obviously went better which means you were riding/sitting better, so id go for it and get a bigger knee roll, which ever works for the individual is all that matters  x


----------



## TarrSteps (29 October 2011)

Well, there is a reason they are so popular. 

Two issues to consider, though.  One, if they're very large they have to be in EXACTLY the right place or you might feel secure but you won't be sitting in balance and you won't be able to do anything about it.  This is a bigger issue if you have a limited budget and can't get customisation, particularly if you're not an "off the rack" shape.

Also, it limits your options if you're going to ride more than one horse and/or do anything other than school on the flat in it.  If the knee rolls/thigh blocks are restrictive you don't have the option of putting your stirrups up a hole to hack out.

It's also quite possible the saddle you have now doesn't fit you and this other one does, irrespective of the knee rolls/blocks.


----------



## Dottyfordylan (29 October 2011)

Interesting points not sure if I'm an off the rack shape...8st small build but quite a long leg 17.5 inch saddle, only have the one horse I will be using it on and only for schooling in. I'm pretty sure the one I have now is not suited to me after riding in the jaguar. 

I just don't feel secure , relaxed or comfortable feel like I'm perching a lot. 

Don't have a fortune to spend but if I'm going to attempt to coninue with dressage I need to have a saddle that's works for both me and my horse.

Any make recommendations I could look at or am I best to have a saddler fit it? Although I don't think I want HUGE knee rolls


----------



## charlie55 (29 October 2011)

Think you would like the ideal suzzanna (sp) Roella...


----------



## nikkimariet (29 October 2011)

Couple of ideas to play with...

It could be that your horse doesn't like your current saddle - so is tense and tight over the back, giving you 'nowhere' to sit, and thus you can't relax your hips and knees and go with the movement.

It could be that the lack of knee rolls currently (as you say) is not giving you enough support and forcing you to sit defensively and hindering your balance.

Yes, big knee rolls *might* help your position. But having sat in a saddle or two with big knee rolls I can think of 2 issues: Firstly, as TS says - budget comes into it - if you cannot get an exact fit to your leg (which is expensive!) you will constantly be fighting the shape and so the knee rolls won't help your position in the slightest. Secondly, whilst making you secure they might make you immobile. IE completely set you in a position and so (I find) the knee rolls may make it very difficult for you to communicate with your horse.

IMO I'd have a good think about where your postural weaknesses lie, and figure out your requirements from there.

I've got a bates innova w/standard blocks (my sister has this model too). Most comfortable and 'helpful' saddle I've ever ridden in, feel like I can really let my hips move and relax myself into it and I felt exactly how you describe with my previous saddle. On the other hand I know riders that really rate my previous saddle!!

Best advice? Try as many models as you possibly can.


----------



## Sags_Deer (29 October 2011)

Ride in some first, personally i dont like them as they can jam you in the right place and you cannot move much, i like to be able to move my leg and alter my stirrups if i need too.


----------



## Dottyfordylan (29 October 2011)

Thank you for all the advice. Think I'll have to get a load of suitable saddles from the saddler and see if anything feels right for me.

As for postural weaknesses where do I start!!

I think you hit the nail on the head saying I have nowhere to sit. It's currently a catch 22 I can't improve my posture and position whilst at the same time trying to improve horses balance/way of going and general wiggleness as he makes it very hard to relax at times


----------



## smurf (29 October 2011)

I've just been through a similar thing, tried about 50 saddles and found it so hard to get one fit us both. I'm 5ft2 and 8st and he's over 17hh. 

Went with an albion SLK in the end with HUGE knee rolls and love it. Anything without the knee rolls and my knees went out the front of the saddle.


----------



## sbloom (30 October 2011)

I agree that it is more likely this particular saddle and the way it fitted suited you - I don't recommend big knee blocks for riders but lots love them.   As others have said they make a saddle much less versatile as you really can't move your leg when you need to or get your stirrups up much.

I'd always recommend working with a fitter - tell them what worked for you.  And for your position get down to a yoga class or a pilates class - to ride well you need to do strength and ordinary exercise, unless you are riding all day every day.  Modern lifestyles do not set us up well to ride well!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (30 October 2011)

Not a big fan unless you need support on a very big moving horse. Far better to train your position better so you don't grip with your thighs and point toes out. Not the easy route but far better in the long run


----------

